# ILR Set M document checklist! Please provide me the feedback



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have completed my online application and tomorrow going to scan all documents via iphone scanner app. I’m unable to buy scanner because it’s sold out everywhere.

My visa is expiring on 8th March,21 and last visa was granted in August 2018. We were staying at our parents till March 2019, and the moved to our new house.


I got two questions:

1. Am I okay to use IPhone to scan documents and making sure they are under 6mb.
2. Please review my document checklist and let me know if it’s suffice.


Applicant 2x passport copy - all pages
Spouse (British) passport copy - all pages
payment confirmation
Copy of BRP card
Employment

Last 4x months payslip from current employer (PDF signed and stamped)
Letter from employer dated 4th Feb,2021
Last 8x payslip from previous employer stamped
Letter from previous employer stating payslips are original
P45 - Showing salary well over £18.5k
Last 12x months bank statements
Question. do I need a letter from previous employer as well with my end date?

*Accommodation*

land registry document with joint name (March 2019)
Council tax (March 2019 And 2020) [ My surname is spelled wrong. Instead of ’a’ they got ‘e’.Is that going to be a problem?]
Gas/Electroc bill on applicant name ( 4x Octopus | 2x Tonik | 1x Scottish power)

Life events

Marriage certificate
Daughter birth certificate

Supporting documents

*Joint*

Direct line insurance (May 2019, September 2019, May 2020, June 2020)
United Utilities Bills (August 19, August 20) Our names are spelled wrong here.
Barclays Joint account (September 2018, February 2019, July 2019, December 2019, May 2020, October 2020, January 2021)
Home ground letter ( June 2019, November 2020)
Remortgage offer (January 2021)
*Applicant*

Barclays current account statement (September 2018, February 2019, July 2019, December 2019, May 2020, October 2020, January 2021)
Barclaycard credit card statement (September 2018, February 2019, July 2019, December 2019, May 2020, October 2020, January 2021)
Vodafone bills (September 2018, February 2019, July 2019, December 2019, May 2020, October 2020, January 2021)
Capital One credit card statements (September 2018, February 2019, July 2019, December 2019, May 2020, October 2020, January 2021)
Virgin credit card statements (December 2019, May 2020, October 2020, January 2021)
HMRC letter (November 2020, January 2021)
P60 (April 2020)
Home office letter (August 2018)
Scottish Widows letter (November 2020)
Doctors and NHS letter (Throughout these duratio)
*Sponsor*


Doctors letters (November 2018, July 2019, June 2020, July 2020, November 2020)
Fidelity pension (August 2020)
Car lease (July 2019, September 2019)
Churchill home insurance (Feb 2020)
Council letter (March 2019, September 2019)
Amex credit card statements (September 2018, February 2019, July 2019, December 2019, May 2020, October 2020, January 2021)
Santander bank statements (September 2018, February 2019, July 2019, December 2019, May 2020, October 2020, January 2021)
Natwest bank statements (September 2018, February 2019, July 2019, December 2019, May 2020, October 2020, January 2021)
Please advise if above documents are suffice or am I missing something? Also, whats everyone feedback on the supporting document?

Thanks everyone


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

Furthermore, I’ve added Lifeinuk test pass number, MSc degree certificate as well to cover the requirements.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You have WAY too many supporting documents. Choose a combination of 6 joint and separate for each of you that are fairly evenly spread out every 5/6 months. 12 documents would be the maximum you would need. For example, if you use 3 joint documents then you would need 3 documents each addressed separately for a total of 9 documents.

Things that are considered weak evidence:

credit card bills
Vodaphone bill
Direct Line insurance
Fidelity pension

For accommodation you can use the land registry and a council tax bill OR utility bill.


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Nyclon.

Our names were spelled wrong in United Utilities bills and they cover only for 2 years. Can I still use these bills?

Council tax - My surname has spelling error. However, my wife name is correct. Would that be okay?

Also, can I use Home ground letter as a joint supporting evidence. We got only 2 letters from them and they are our lease owner.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are talking about a typo, I don't think that is an issue. If your name is Smith and then bill says Jones, that would be an issue.

I don't know what a Home ground letter is.

Also, the car lease letter is another piece of weak evidence. 

Things that would be considered strong would be things that tie you to the property.


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

United utilities messed up our names badly on first statement. what do you think?

Home ground is a company who manages our house lease and I pay them rent every year.

Cheers


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I just noticed that I lost one of my previous employment signed September payslip. I do have an online version of this month payslip and then October was my last month. I can ask my ex company HR but I don’t any delays. 

please advise.

Thank you


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

Just updated the list... would appreciate everyone feedback please? 

Proof of application
1. Current passport (Applicant)
2. Old passport (Applicant)
3. BRP card
4. Driving license (Applicant)
5. Proof of payment

Identity Documents 
1. Spouse Passport
2. Spouse birth certificate
3. Daughter Passport front copy

Medical Information
1. NHS letter 08/18 (Spouse)
2. Doctors letter 06/20 (Spouse)
3. Clinic letter 11/20 (Spouse)
4. Doctors letter 07/20 (Spouse)
5. GP Registration 06/19 (Applicant)
6. Few other applicant letters from NHS/Doctors (08/19, 09,19, 11,19 and 01/20)

Proof of residence 
1. HM Land registry (Completion of registry letter) 03/19 (Joint)
2. Title (Joint) 
3. Register of title (Joint)
4. UKBA last grant to leave letters 08/18 (Applicant)
5. Natwest Mortgage deeds 02/19 (Joint)
6. Natwest Mortgage statement 02/20 (Joint)
7. Ground Rent- Land lease company 05/19, 06/19, 10/19, 05/19, 11/20 (Joint)
8. Council tax 03/19 and 03/20 (Applicant)

English language 
1. University Degree
2. Life in UK screengrab

Other
Proof of relationship 
1. Bank Statements (7x statements) - (Joint)
2. Solicitor letter 01/19 | 03/19 - (Joint)
3. United utilities 08/19 | 08/20 - (Joint)
4. Spouse HMRC letter 07/19 - (Spouse) 
5. Council letters 03/19 | 09/19 (Spouse)
6. Electricity/Gas 8x letters from Octopus, Tonik and Scottis power (Applicant)
7. DBS letter 09/20 (Applicant)
8. Natwest Statements 6x statements (Spouse)
9. Santander Statements 6x statements (Spouse)

Life events 
1. Daughter birth certificate
2. Enter of marriage letter
3. Marriage certificate 

Employment 
1. Employment letter 
2. Contract
3. Terms of contract

Finances
1. Previous employer 10x payslips 
2. Letter from previous employer 
3. 4x New employer payslip
4. P60 04/20 (stamped by previous employer)
5. HMRC letter 02/20 | 01/21

Proof of business 
- None


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

This looks like far too much... why are you providing applicant's driving licence? Why are you providing medical information? Why are you providing so much correspondence under both proof of relationship and proof of residence? it looks like you're using financial category B (less than 6 months with the same employer) so if that's the case, you don't need an HMRC letter. I'm very confused by the documents you're providing


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I wrote you on another post but I wasn't able to edit my response.

This looks like far too much... Why are you providing applicant's driving licence? Why are you providing medical information that isn't requested? Why are you providing so much correspondence under both proof of relationship and proof of residence?

It looks like you're using financial category B (less than 6 months with the same employer) so if that's the case, you don't need HMRC letters. Please confirm what category you're using because your financial/employment information isn't at all clear to me.

What is "enter of marriage letter"? I can't imagine you need it when you are also providing a marriage certificate.

I'm very confused by the documents you're providing. Nyclon has already told you that you're providing way too much correspondence and I agree entirely. The whole "proof of relationship" section is unnecessary as you're already providing this under "proof of residence"



> 6. Electricity/Gas 8x letters from Octopus, Tonik and Scottis power (Applicant)


EIGHT letters, in addition to everything else? You have to be joking... It looks like you're sending in every letter you've ever received. Please consider that a caseworker actually has to read all of this. You're only hurting yourself if you're determined to provide a pile of evidence that wasn't asked for.


----------



## kindmanship (Sep 13, 2017)

gagmix said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I won't rush, however, I would like to share my updated list to get everyone's feedback.
> 
> I've created folder as per the document upload requirement:
> 
> ...


I agree with the above.

Do you meet both conditions of CAT B? are you salaried or Non salaried with your new employer?


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> I wrote you on another post but I wasn't able to edit my response.
> 
> This looks like far too much... Why are you providing applicant's driving licence? Why are you providing medical information that isn't requested? Why are you providing so much correspondence under both proof of relationship and proof of residence?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed feedback. 

The list I've created was as per the breakdown of documents by Upload documents category. 

I just want to make sure we are not submitting fewer documents. 

In terms of the revised list, I will take out my Driving license, and in medical documents, I will add some of them in the Other section as proof of cohabitation. 

Employment - I have moved my jobs in October 2020 that's why I have 10x payslips from my previous employer followed by a letter stating payslips are original and stamped. With my current employer, I am providing 4x payslips from my current employer + letter + contract and terms. 

Agree on the marriage certificate. I will take the document out.

Please see an updated version of the list.

Proof of application
1. Current passport (Applicant)
2. Old passport (Applicant)
3. BRP card
4. Proof of payment

Identity Documents
1. Spouse Passport
2. Spouse birth certificate
3. Daughter Passport front copy

Medical Information
1. NHS letter 08/18 (Spouse)
2. Clinic letter 11/20 (Spouse)
5. GP Registration 06/19 (Applicant)
6. Few other applicant letters from NHS/Doctors (08/19, and 01/20)

Proof of residence
1. HM Land registry (Completion of registry letter) 03/19 (Joint)
2. Title (Joint)
3. Register of title (Joint)
4. UKBA last grant to leave letters 08/18 (Applicant)
5. Natwest Mortgage deeds 02/19 (Joint)
6. Natwest Mortgage statement 02/20 (Joint)
7. Ground Rent- Land lease company 05/19, 06/19, 10/19, 05/19, 11/20 (Joint)
8. Council tax 03/19 and 03/20 (Applicant)

English language
1. University Degree
2. Life in UK screengrab

Other
Proof of relationship
1. Bank Statements (7x statements) - (Joint)
2. Solicitor letter 01/19 | 03/19 - (Joint)
3. United utilities 08/19 | 08/20 - (Joint)
4. Spouse HMRC letter 07/19 - (Spouse)
5. Council letters 03/19 | 09/19 (Spouse)
6. Electricity/Gas 4x letters to cover the period (Applicant)
7. DBS letter 09/20 (Applicant)
8. Santander Statements 6x statements (Spouse)

Life events
1. Daughter birth certificate
2. Marriage certificate

Employment
1. Employment letter
2. Contract
3. Terms of the contract

Finances
1. Previous employer 10x payslips
2. Letter from the previous employer
3. 4x New employer payslip
4. P60 04/20 (stamped by the previous employer)
5. P45
6. HMRC letter 02/20 | 01/21

Proof of business
- None


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

kindmanship said:


> I agree with the above.
> 
> Do you meet both conditions of CAT B? are you salaried or Non-salaried with your new employer?


Apologies, I am in salaried employment. Its 12 months fixed term contract started in October 2020.


----------



## kindmanship (Sep 13, 2017)

gagmix said:


> Apologies, I am in salaried employment. Its 12 months fixed term contract started in October 2020.


When do you intend to apply? 

You still fall under CAT B salaried.

You need to ensure your most recent payslips is above £1550 and your income during the last 12 months is equal £18,600 which also includes the income from current employer.


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

kindmanship said:


> When do you intend to apply?
> 
> You still fall under CAT B salaried.
> 
> You need to ensure your most recent payslips is above £1550 and your income during the last 12 months is equal £18,600 which also includes the income from current employer.


I agree on CAT B, that's why providing 12x payslips (Previous and current employer), P60, P45 as well. In terms of salary, it's way over the requirement.


----------



## kindmanship (Sep 13, 2017)

gagmix said:


> I agree on CAT B, that's why providing 12x payslips (Previous and current employer), P60, P45 as well. In terms of salary, it's way over the requirement.


P45 isn't needed while P60 recommended.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I don't think you're fully taking the advice given. Several people have already told you now that you have an overwhelming amount of proof of residence.

Proof of relationship - You don't need anything here. Your marriage certificate is already uploaded to Life Events.
Medical information - Absolutely nothing should be in this section. 
Proof of residence - Still too much. You need 6 jointly-addressed items spread evenly over the last 2.5 years. That's it. No more than that. 

Do a search in the forum for SET(M) documents checklist. Lots of other people have done this.


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

kindmanship said:


> P45 isn't needed while P60 recommended.


Thank you very much.


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> I don't think you're fully taking the advice given. Several people have already told you now that you have an overwhelming amount of proof of residence.
> 
> Proof of relationship - You don't need anything here. Your marriage certificate is already uploaded to Life Events.
> Medical information - Absolutely nothing should be in this section.
> ...


Respectfully, I have taken everyone's feedback. This is the first time I am doing postal application and due to my current workload, I am not able to concentrate on the application which is concerning me. 

I will update my documents requirements as per your feedback and will reduce the number of documents to make the application much more simplier. 

Once again, thanks for your support.


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

gagmix said:


> Respectfully, I have taken everyone's feedback. This is the first time I am doing postal application and due to my current workload, I am not able to concentrate on the application which is concerning me.
> 
> I will update my documents requirements as per your feedback and will reduce the number of documents to make the application much more simplier.
> 
> Once again, thanks for your support.


Instead of proof of relationship, it should be called Proof of Cohabitation. Apologies for the confusion.


----------

